
A full-featured form software built with love in python - lime66
https://github.com/shiyanhui/Young
======
okket
Can you please change the link to the English version?

[https://github.com/shiyanhui/Young/blob/master/README_EN.md](https://github.com/shiyanhui/Young/blob/master/README_EN.md)

BTW: These colours remind me of something, I can't put my finger on it :)

~~~
lime66
Changed. Haha, the colours come from google logo :)

~~~
okket
Thank you :)

------
pjc50
For _um_ software, not form software!

~~~
kelvin0
Gees, thanks for that! I kept wondering if it was something to build 'forms'
... and the list of features didn't seem to jive with that assumption of mine.

------
shiz
Describing some project with phrases such as "built with love" or "from the
ground up" really make me cringe.

~~~
aldanor
I concur. Yet to see any "Built with hate" projects. Like "Built with hate in
Perl!"

~~~
lake99
I have done some work in Java and Javascript. It was all done with hate. If
there was any love there, it was for the paychecks I got at the end of each
month.

~~~
collyw
You should try working with Salesforce. That makes JavaScript seem like a
pleasant experience.

~~~
fbonetti
At the last company I worked for, we used Salesforce as our database and
source of truth in one of our web applications. It was exactly as horrible as
it sounds :)

~~~
wrigby
I've been there, and I feel your pain. My boss wanted to use it as the source
of truth for one of our monitoring systems. It was... ugly.

------
asimuvPR
Please don't pay attention to the negativity. It is a nice project. I really
like the GUI. Oh and its a tornado based project, which is cool. The logo is
really cool also. What font did you use for it?

~~~
proaralyst
I too would love to know the logo font.

~~~
lime66
The font is monofur, my favourite programming font. You can download here
[https://github.com/powerline/fonts](https://github.com/powerline/fonts)

------
nthcolumn
Forum not form.

~~~
cupantae
They mention Unbuntu amongst the Chinese, too.

So if it's been de-Buntu'd, I guess it would be .... Debian?

------
jmnicolas
What is a "form software" ?

It looks like a chat client, nice UI.

~~~
SlashmanX
I think it's supposed to be "forum"

~~~
jasonkostempski
Yeah, its supposed to be "forum". I work in a form heavy industry and thought
this was going to be a solution aimed at that :/ And I thought it was by
Google for a second.

------
Walkman
A promising alternative is [http://misago-project.org/](http://misago-
project.org/)

~~~
ivan_ah
Very nice indeed! Django+DRF and React+redux is like four of my favourite
things combined. The frontend build file is gulp, so make that five.

~~~
lez
working on a similar project, too. github.com/lez/societybuilder (deployed at
jovilag.net). Sorry for not being english just yet.

technology: pyramid + peewee + react + redux + postgresql

------
shaurz
Looks more like Facebook than a forum?

------
mnx
Eehh, it's GPL-ed. I was already thinking of a brand to slap on it and sell
for big money. shame.

------
tome
Please don't use several megabyte-plus size images on your front page!

~~~
lime66
Yeah, I will optimize it. Thanks.

~~~
lez
Have you considered AGPL as a license? So that anyone deploying and changing
your app will have to give back.

~~~
lime66
Yeah, sounds reasonable. Thanks.

